# Rats in the roof



## Clive P Barker (Nov 3, 2008)

Good morning everyone

We wondered if anyone has any suggestions on how to remove rats from the roof space. They have been there for a few months now, our only access to the space are a couple of areas where we have cut away the timber. The gap between timber and roof tiles is very small.

If anyone can help or knows of someone who can, we would be most grateful. We live on Crete west of Chania.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. May I suggest you get some cats.


----------



## Clive P Barker (Nov 3, 2008)

tpebop said:


> Hello. May I suggest you get some cats.


Hello tpebop

Thanks for the suggestion but unfortunately we have a dog who does not take kindly to other animals (nor most humans).

We are looking for a way to extract them from the roof space and to ensure they cannot return.


----------



## cristos (Oct 26, 2009)

If you put some moth balls in the area where you think the rats are they will go. Just depends if you can put up with the odour of the moth balls. It worked for us. Good luck.


----------



## Clive P Barker (Nov 3, 2008)

cristos said:


> If you put some moth balls in the area where you think the rats are they will go. Just depends if you can put up with the odour of the moth balls. It worked for us. Good luck.


Thank you for that Cristos we will certainly try it. Can you get moth balls in Greece?


----------



## cristos (Oct 26, 2009)

Clive P Barker said:


> Thank you for that Cristos we will certainly try it. Can you get moth balls in Greece?


Our local supermarket sells them so you should have no problem.


----------

